# New Dell Inspiron 15r or Lenovo Ideapad z580?



## kk_rr_ish (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to buy a laptop 15" with i5 3rd gen and 1 gb dedicated graphics what would be a better choice?
I have heard that dell have heating problem and lenovo has battery life problem .. please suggest ..

*New Dell Inspiron 15r Features:-*


    3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor (3MB cache, up to 2.9 GHz)
    Windows® 7 Home Basic SP1 64bit (English)
*15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC*
    4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
    500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
*AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M DDR3 1GB*
    12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
    1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection with Premium Phone Support
    2.74kg4

*Lenovo Ideapad z580 features:-*

3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor (3MB cache, up to 2.9 GHz)
    Windows® 7 Home Basic SP1 64bit (English)
*HD LED Glare Screen*
4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
    500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
*1 GB nVidia GT630M*
1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Easy.
Inspiron 15r special edition by a HUUUGEEEE margin


----------



## kk_rr_ish (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Easy.
> Inspiron 15r special edition by a HUUUGEEEE margin



Inspiron 15r special edition is at much higher price I am asking about New Dell Inspron 15 r


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

Inspirons have got better reliability than Ideapads. Config wise both are same.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 13, 2012)

Ideapads are not good, apart from Lenovo ASS is also pathetic.
Go for Inspiron


----------



## har (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my bad. Starting to see special edition everywhere 
That said go with inspiron. The ideapads dont have good build quality.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 13, 2012)

you made choice between dell and lenovo? :-/ 
Obviously Dell is recommended


----------



## rio (Jun 14, 2012)

obviously lenovo z580 ia better choice as lenovo laptops are at par in all features ...inspiron laptops have poor battery life .If one does not trust me see the reviews of inspiron laptops (1st and 2nd gen) and those of lenovo z570.      
one will find the difference between these two brands........see the rank on laptopmag's website....


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

^^^^
I agree that the battery gets kaput after around 2yrs in dell.
But considering all the other things also and the ASS of dell, it is the best option right now and also better than Lenovo


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can better to take Lenovo brand laptop because it is hard and low cost in case of dell it is sensitive and high cost for gaming inspirion is taken when compare to both lenovo is best choice to take.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 14, 2012)

^ Dude!! Ever heard about punctuations?


----------



## himgar (Jun 16, 2012)

See customer ratings for dell at Dell Rating

and for Lenovo at Lenovo Rating


----------



## RON28 (Jun 16, 2012)

why the hell people don't understand VFM here, i do remember when a member of digit created a thread about pathetic ASS of lenovo, lenovo have good configs, but there are many hardware failures compared to dell. and GT 630M is weak compared to 7670m. and those ratings on flipkart can't be trusted because they are not *certified buyers*.


----------



## deathblade (Jun 17, 2012)

I too want to buy a laptop .... Am confused btw dell inspiron 15r and Lenovo z580


----------



## vkl (Jun 17, 2012)

Spec wise both are nearly same but those who want better gpu pick up the Inspiron 15r
as it has a better gpu.


----------



## himgar (Jun 22, 2012)

Any final result.

Anyone owned Lenovo Z580?


----------



## himgar (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone bought Lenovo Z580... or any other suggestion on these two...


----------



## josin (Jun 23, 2012)

choose dell, it looks better( there is not much difference in performance aspect)


----------



## ritesh956 (Jun 30, 2012)

You must go with lenovo because from last few years dell is not providing good laptops. Dell laptops will get problemed so early. I have saw and used both laptops. I will say go with lenovo Z580.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^
I don't agree on that.


----------



## ritesh956 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have proof bro. Around 15 days before my cousin bought Inspiron 15R and I Z580. Inspiron now only started to get problems. Sometimes it hangs without opening any software also battery is not also giving good backup. My Z580 is running well without any problem. It har modern type of touchpad without any key. Their is touch sensitive bar in place of left and right button. Go with Z580.


----------

